# Which Baler for First Time



## Austin_J (Jul 31, 2014)

I am looking at getting a smaller round baler to do under 100 rolls a year. The tractor is a 1995-1998 New Holland 3930 rated at 45 HP at PTO. My budget is virtually nonexistent at $1000 or preferably less. There are a couple balers somewhat locally that I have found that fit my needs. One is a 1980 Hesston 5500. It looks to be in decent shape but needs at least one belt unknown otherwise. The other is a Vermeer 605f. I am concerned that it is too large for 45 HP tractor. There are also various older New Holland Chain Balers in the price range as well. I was hoping to go with a belt roller though as I have read the bales will be tighter and more uniform. I am starting on one of my small fields this year with a sickle mower, an old pollard rake, and hoping to have a baler instead of hiring it out. I haven't done any hay myself and am going to start on the small field while we continue to "lease out" the other fields to be done. The goal is to get some hay practice before I get my degree so once I get out of school and have a decent paying job I can buy some decent equipment to do the larger fields. I will just be selling any hay I do produce to hopefully at least cover fuel costs, but this is just practice and it wouldn't be the end of the world if no real hay is produced as I am not relying on this to feed any animals or anything.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Getting started with baling is always a learning process. My perspective for starting out is as follows:

Your tractor will comfortably handle the Heston 5500, likely the Vermeer 605 if you are making rated power. The Vermeer likes a strong 40 horses on dry hay, the Heston only needs around 27 horses to make good uniform bales. But either one should do the job. Practice zig zagging the windrows and keeping the feed even and full as you start out if you are not experienced with round belt balers. The quality and uniformity of the bale is all about getting the initial feed equal and level.

The New Holland chain balers are picky from the standpoint of setup and adjustment, and uniformity of feed and windrow size and density. They like large fluffy rows to maintain uniformity. Overfeed, toss a chain and it is at least a $1,000 bill. Overfeed and bend the bars, then fight bale quality forever. Underfeed and you will be unrolling bales and attempting to re-bale, or discount your hay. For some reason the old New Holland chain balers also sell for a multiple of the price of the technically better and simpler old Heston or Vermeer. 

If you can score a late model New Holland belt baler, all the better, but may be a budget buster.

The Pollard style rake requires a lot of speed and power to make the windrows needed for the chain type balers. 

Starting out I would recommend the belt type over the chain versions. Less cost, less risk of expensive failure, and much easier to make a quality bale as you learn the ropes.


----------



## Austin_J (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I will certainly avoid the chain balers. Even though the tractor is in good condition I think I would be worried about the Vermeer needing too much power. I guess I will try to raise the funds for the Hesston. It seems like it will suit my situation better and it is the cheaper of the two. 

What happened was my grandfather has farmed for years but he passed away many years ago before I got to really learn how to operate the equipment. I was around and picked up on some things but not nearly enough. When he passed away my aunt and uncle got the big tractor and all the hay equipment as they have many animals to feed and a decent amount of land to roll. My parents got the 3930 and the utillity implements such as the bush hogs, box blade, grader blade, a trailer, four wheeler, and such. Any land that my uncle wasn't working was "leased out" to a good friend of my grandfathers who had lots of cattle to feed. 

I have lots of utility experience on the equipment and maintenance and repairs shouldn't be a problem labor wise. I just haven't done any crop production of any type. Now that my grandmother has passed away also I am planning on moving to the farm in a couple years once I am out of school and have a degree that will hopefully pay decent and doing some hay before possibly moving on to other crops. If student loans don't kill me I should have a decent enough income to afford some basic reliable and modern equipment better suited for the tasks.


----------

